# Soap Box



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a very OLD idea that my Grandparents taught me. (Old as Dirt) 
When you buy soap bars, they are full of moisture; letting them dry first will make them last twice as long if not longer. I needed a sawdust fix,  and came up with this idea for a Soap Box. Design is based on an antique tobacco tin shape. The wood is also very old recycled pine from a water bed frame. Really old!!! I split the 2" by 10s" to find beautiful 1/2" pine panels inside!!  Most of this project was done on my table saw, along with some sanding tools, a drill and an angle gage for the saw blade. The wood is only rough-cut because this needs to look rustic for it's hiding place under the bathroom sink. Inside the box, there is a drying rack, made from dowels and scraps for blocks, to hold the dowels. The lid hinges are made from straps of an old purse and the lid knob is salvaged from an antique cupboard door, used in a different project. The box is quickly finished on the outer side only, with Danish Oil finish, clear, natural. The dimensions I chose to suit my space: 16" L by 7" H by 6" W. This box is full, currently holding 28 bars of soap. This project took one week to complete in my spare time. I used only #6 by 1 1/4" brass screws to hold it all together; no glue! The front panel was shaped on the roller end of my table mount belt sander. the grain just worked out to be special; not that I planned that at all; dumb luck happens occasionally!!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Turned out nice....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah. So why hide it under the sink?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Interesting. I never heard of that before.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice looking


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice but why hide it?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Turned out nicely. I also like happy accidents, as in the beautiful grain.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice creation. Please show some details about the inner box section.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Nice creation. Please show some details about the inner box section.


Photo of inner soap box detail showing drying rack insert.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice project.


----------

